# cob house



## spoorprint (Jan 23, 2009)

So does anyone have experience with this cabin style? I had a friend with a B.a. in architecture tell me once that I would have to add rebar, but I can't find any other source that recommends this and I don't think she knew from experience.


----------



## finn (Jan 23, 2009)

The rebar might be for meeting housing code, it might not be for anything structural, unless you live in an earthquake zone/are in danger of trees falling on your place/tornado area.


----------



## spoorprint (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks ,that would make sense...anymore advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 24, 2009)

on a cob house, you need to have/ensure structural integrety. my brother built and lives in a hay bale house. it is as stated, primarialy built of hay bails, but a wall still used timbers at the ends or around where windows are. he (my brother) used the rough cut, non dementional, lumber. ya know the stuff sawmills usually get rid of, cheep when conpaired to regular lumber. i do know that cobs are both strong and have a good "R" value. good luck!:zombie:


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Jan 24, 2009)

Like making a small bunker with pallets and cob and camouflaging it to blend with the surroundings.


----------



## spoorprint (Jan 26, 2009)

Well thanks- I saved a few small oddly shaped windows, maybe I'll get around to it.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 13, 2009)

I know lots about building with cob.. have yet to buy the land to do it on.
wish i could help out with somebodys house to get some practice in.


----------



## spoorprint (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a bad habit of thinking out loud. Don't know if I'll do this.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 13, 2009)

when my brother built his hay bail house, he contacted the local coleges. he got a lot of free help, and there was a surprisingly large amount of people interested in the how too, most came from community coleges. if you really wanted to help build someonelses alternitive style house, that would be a place to check, that and local farmersmarkets, or food co-ops. good luck.


----------

